# Attention Martial Talk!



## Cryozombie (Dec 27, 2005)

*Shesulsa makes the most awesome brownies in the world and you must all bow before her brownie making superiority.*

*Thanks for the Brownies, G!*


----------



## Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

*WWWWAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!*

*I wouldn't know!  Mine are held up at the border!!!!*​*
**:waah::waah::waah::waah::waah::waah::waah:*

*:wah::wah::wah::wah::wah:*​


----------



## mantis (Dec 27, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> *Shesulsa makes the most awesome brownies in the world and you must all bow before her brownie making superiority.*
> 
> *Thanks for the Brownies, G!*


I will not agree until I taste some (i hope this is grammatically correct


----------



## someguy (Dec 27, 2005)

I require a batch to verify this.  It will go through a very scientific method to determine just how good they are.  Of course 2 or 3 or 20 batches would be good to have a broad enough sample for umm the sake of accuracy.
What I'm the ofical brownie tester of the universe.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 27, 2005)

someguy said:
			
		

> I require a batch to verify this. It will go through a very scientific method to determine just how good they are. Of course 2 or 3 or 20 batches would be good to have a broad enough sample for umm the sake of accuracy.
> What I'm the ofical brownie tester of the universe.



I think we may have something like this. 

I think "G" may need to send Techno a couple for batches by alternate routes, to see if the handling has any effect to the taste and flavor.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 28, 2005)

I volunteer for a taste test of aforementioned brownies.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

My daughter made us brownies for an Xmas treat...I ate too many!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2005)

*you're Welcome For The Brownies, "t"!*​


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I make a mean spagetti sauce (Ceicei can verify that) so tell ya what G.... I'm willing to make a trade if you are. A bunch 'o brownies for a quart 'o sauce (large mason jar).


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2005)

Since you changed your reply I did too.  Ummmmm ... hmmmmm ... I'll think about that one because I make a mean sauce too.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Since you changed your reply I did too.  Ummmmm ... hmmmmm ... I'll think about that one because I make a mean sauce too.


Welllll now doth I hear a challenge? Hath m'lady doth slapped my face with her gauntlet? 
Let the SPAGETTI SAUCE WARS begin!!!!


I'll taste yours if you taste mine :uhyeah:  

Mebbe we can send jars to Techno (and each other of course) and let him judge.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I'll taste yours if you taste mine :uhyeah:


:lookie::anic: 



			
				MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Mebbe we can send jars to Techno (and each other of course) and let him judge.


Actually, I think Techno needs a little cheering up, so I think we ought to start a "Send Stuff to Technopunk" Campaign!  Homemade goodies, healthy treats, outright sweets and money. Lots of Money. Well, send $15 to Bob first, then send Technopunk money. Or stuff he can sell on Ebay.


----------



## Seig (Dec 28, 2005)

I think Techno has you all fooled so you will send him stuff.....


I know, Techno could send us more coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 28, 2005)

someguy said:
			
		

> What I'm the ofical brownie tester of the universe.



I'm his associate. I'll need a batch too. To confirm findings of course.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 28, 2005)

I think it's in the interest of good scientific procedure to provide many samples to a wide group for a more complete review (read: send me some, too)


----------



## green meanie (Dec 28, 2005)

My 8 year old daughter got a candy lab for Christmas. Last night she made a marshmallow for me. *shudders* Don't ever let your children make experimental food for you, it's downright disturbing.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 28, 2005)

green meanie said:
			
		

> My 8 year old daughter got a candy lab for Christmas. Last night she made a marshmallow for me. *shudders* Don't ever let your children make experimental food for you, it's downright disturbing.


 
two years ago, I gave my daughter a Harry Potter Potion Lab.  Also a sugary bad choice.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2005)

Seig said:
			
		

> I think Techno has you all fooled so you will send him stuff.....
> 
> 
> I know, Techno could send us more coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah - cuz I hear his family coffee beats anything we got in Washington State! I say PROVE IT!! 

Ninjer ...


----------



## Lisa (Dec 30, 2005)

*I FINALLY GOT MY BROWNIES!!!!!!

*After having them be held up at the border, 

Christmas holidays with no deliveries,

tracking their path across 1/2 of Canada,

waiting patiently ALL DAY LONG for the courier to show up and THEN...

To have my Husband MISS the courier when they showed up today (I left for 45 minutes! and he couldn't stay in the house to wait!  Had important garage stuff to do     )

Sending my hubby across the city to pick them up (guilt is a great thing  )

I finally have them!

They are FANTASTIC!  I am NOT sharing and right now am hiding in the closet to muffle the smacking sounds my lips are making!

*SHESULSA IS A BROWNIE MAKING GODDESS!!!
*
and obviously she loves me the most out of all of you  ​


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 31, 2005)

What are these "brownies" you speak of???


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 31, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> *WWWWAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!*
> 
> *I wouldn't know! Mine are held up at the border!!!!*​
> *:waah::waah::waah::waah::waah::waah::waah:*
> ...


 
Sorry to hear that! Is that why you have the new Avatar? Seriously, it is FREAKING ME OUT!!! :idunno:  Is it a poodle on Meth?

artyon:


----------



## Kane (Dec 31, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> I will not agree until I taste some (i hope this is grammatically correct



I agree. I ain't going to bow down to any false brownie making prophetess until I try the brownies for myself . Therefore Shesulsa must send me some as well .


----------



## green meanie (Dec 31, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Is that why you have the new Avatar? Seriously, it is FREAKING ME OUT!!! :idunno: Is it a poodle on Meth?


 
No doubt. Scares the bejeezus out of me too.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that! Is that why you have the new Avatar? Seriously, it is FREAKING ME OUT!!! :idunno:  Is it a poodle on Meth



LMAO! heh heh heh, my plan is working 

My avatar is from a short Xmas movie that you would find on the Madagascar DVD.  It is a penguin Christmas Caper. 

Thank OnlyAnEgg, he made it for me.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 31, 2005)

I only send brownies to very special people whom I call my dear friends. I even drive long distances to try to get them to the recipient overnight.  Alas, after a comedy of errors and piss poor customer service, those recipients have received their brownies.

I guess I'll have to come to the next M&G and bake some fresh there.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I only send brownies to very special people whom I call my dear friends.



AKA = ME! 



> I even drive long distances to try to get them to the recipient overnight.



cause she is so sweet!



> Alas, after a comedy of errors


[
AKA = My husband who leaves the house to do garage stuff and misses the courier guy...



> and piss poor customer service,



Canadian Postal Service...




> those recipients have received their brownies.



And warmed up with vanilla icecream they are fantastic! 



> I guess I'll have to come to the next M&G and bake some fresh there.



Go if you can!  They are worth is alone!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 31, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I guess I'll have to come to the next M&G and bake some fresh there.


Now that sounds like a plan. Maybe that'll bring everyone together.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 31, 2005)

green meanie said:
			
		

> No doubt. Scares the bejeezus out of me too.


And here I thought it was just me. :idunno:  Luckily there are more of us.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 3, 2006)

Brow-----neeeeeees.

Brow-----neeeeees.

Brow----neeees.

MMM.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 3, 2006)

And to Sieg and Shesulsa, 

I did not get a case of coffee this year, can you believe it?

I think my Uncle abandoned me after my dad died. 

BUT Ill see what I can wrangle for y'all.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2006)

Coooooffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Coooooooffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
...
COOOOOFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## someguy (Jan 3, 2006)

OK then we must all meet to have coffe and brownies.  It has been decided.
Uh for a scientific purpose of course.  
And by scientific I mean I want good brownies and good coffee


----------



## green meanie (Jan 4, 2006)

someguy said:
			
		

> OK then we must all meet to have coffe and brownies. It has been decided.


 
So when do the invitations start going out?


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 4, 2006)

You think her brownies are good.... try the wine she makes.

:drink2tha


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jan 4, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> *Shesulsa makes the most awesome brownies in the world and you must all bow before her brownie making superiority.*
> 
> *Thanks for the Brownies, G!*



Is it the secret herb and spice


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> You think her brownies are good.... try the wine she makes.
> 
> :drink2tha


Yeah? Did you like it?


----------



## green meanie (Jan 4, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> You think her brownies are good.... try the wine she makes. :drink2tha


 
Looks like we're only a funnel cake and a ferris wheel away from having a MTcarnival.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 4, 2006)

Hong Kong Fooey makes a mean chocolate raspberry cake!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 4, 2006)

I remember eating a lot of brownies and getting the munchies a lot in undergrad.  I will definately take your word for it brownies are awesome.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Jan 4, 2006)

TKDGIRL can make some good white chicken chili


----------



## Henderson (Jan 4, 2006)

OK, that's enough.  I've seen mention of Raspberry Chocolate Cake & Chicken Chili.  I think it's time somebody started sharing the recipes!  Please?

Frank


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Pass the chocolate layer cake!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 5, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> OK, that's enough. I've seen mention of Raspberry Chocolate Cake & Chicken Chili. I think it's time somebody started sharing the recipes! Please?
> 
> Frank


 
The recipe for white chicken chili is easy enough to find-  just go to your local grocery store and find a couple of cans of Bush's navy or great northern beans, and it's on the label.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 5, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> The recipe for white chicken chili is easy enough to find- just go to your local grocery store and find a couple of cans of Bush's navy or great northern beans, and it's on the label.


 
Oh, BTW- last time, I used leftover turkey instead of chicken.  REAL good.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Oh, BTW- last time, I used leftover turkey instead of chicken. REAL good.


 
I hope we're not still talking about brownies...


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 5, 2006)

I make turkey and chicken chili all the time with the leftovers from dinner.

Saw a recipe for turkey-stuffing burgers I thought intriguing.  I'll try it and let y'all know.

I've also been known to make the only baked beans that get completely consumed at family gatherings, really good mashed taters and yams and cornbread.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2006)

My daughter and I are going to make Jello tonight. It's a tradition...luckily, because boiling water is the limit of my culinary skills.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 5, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> My daughter made us brownies for an Xmas treat...I ate too many!


 
Hmmm...the words "too many" used in reference to brownies?  I think I just heard the fabric of the universe tear in half!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2006)

Heh. Well, when I was younger...


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 6, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I hope we're not still talking about brownies...


 
You've never heard of putting meat and beans in your brownies?!?  What planet are you from???:roflmao: (Just joking)  We have moved on to other entrees arnisador.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2006)

Good, cause I'm still hungry.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 6, 2006)

I have heard of a recipe where you put black beans in the brownie mix as one trick to get kids to eat more veggies. I've been told you can't tell they're in there, but I've never tried it.


----------



## someguy (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmm I think its time for the great Martial Talk cook off.  Oh I am the judge.  I accept bribes both to fill other judge positions and to declare a winner.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 7, 2006)

Well obviously with all this talk of FOOD then we're going to have to have a cook-off whenever there's another MT M&G.  Sounds like a plan to me....  

Sooo, lets do it!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 7, 2006)

Haha.

I just put a vending machine full of beer in my Kitchen... and Discovered as I was setting it that it will take bottles.

Ya know what that means????

HOMEBREW VENDING MACHINE!​


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Partay at Techno's crib!!artyon:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 7, 2006)

I am soooooooooo there!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I have heard of a recipe where you put black beans in the brownie mix as one trick to get kids to eat more veggies. I've been told you can't tell they're in there, but I've never tried it.


 
Black beans are the one bean I absolutely can not eat.  I'd appreciate it if the person that brings the brownies would kindly leave that ingredient out, please.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't like eggs, so I always ask my wife and daughter to leave them out when making cake. They just laugh at me.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 9, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I am soooooooooo there!


 
Bring Quarters.  The machine is currently set at .75 cents.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm good at quarters!  ... oh er, hmmm ... what?


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey, Shesulsa just offered to buy everyone a drink- YES!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 10, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Hey, Shesulsa just offered to buy everyone a drink- YES!


Yeah - my homemade wine - it's free! heh heh heh


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 10, 2006)

Got any lemonade?


----------



## Kreth (Jan 10, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'm good at quarters! ... oh er, hmmm ... what?


I'm notorious at quarters. Once I find that sweet spot on the table, everybody's drinkin'!


----------



## someguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Wine,bronwies, and beer...
College...
I mean uh hmm nothing.


----------

